# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  tren ancillaries

## big_dubya33

I've done multiple searches for this and thought it would be easier just to ask.

Would an experienced tren user please tell me what ancilliaries to include when using tren?

my cycle is test/tren. will come off on winny. can provide more details if needed.

I'm running 1mg A-dex every day (I have gyno issues from test, not 19-nors).
I'll run 300mg/day of B6 for progesterone and can get caber if i need it.

Anything else? I've heard you need to add b12, t3 etc. Just seeing multiple posts on this and want to make sure I'm good to go. Dont really want to include thyroid products unless absolutely necessary. cycle is lean bulk, not cutting

W

----------


## Bulldog1115

the b6 is in pill form that u can find at a local vitamin shop or is injectable like b12?

----------


## one8nine

b6/b complex
bromo/caber .25mg ed
letro .25ng ed
t3 25mcged

----------


## big_dubya33

> b6/b complex
> bromo/caber .25mg ed
> letro .25ng ed
> t3 25mcged


thanks.

implications of not running t3?

----------


## big_dubya33

> the b6 is in pill form that u can find at a local vitamin shop or is injectable like b12?


both would be pill form for me

----------


## one8nine

> thanks.
> 
> implications of not running t3?


dont stress it t3 would be my last addition
letro/b6 should really be more than enough with caber being extra credit if you are really picky and have the cash

----------


## big_dubya33

> dont stress it t3 would be my last addition
> letro/b6 should really be more than enough with caber being extra credit if you are really picky and have the cash


perfect. Thanks again

W

----------


## drummerofgod87

> b6/b complex
> bromo/caber .25mg ed
> letro .25ng ed
> t3 25mcged


Just to quickly explain these 4 items and why they're needed:

Bromo or Caber, B6 and letro will stop the build-up of prolactin in the body which will stop tren (progesterone/prolactin-induced) gyno. And Tren depletes T3 in the body, and that is why taking T3 would be preferred. Adding T3 will also make the other steroids more effective.

----------

